# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مقالات مرتبط با Delphi/Win32 > آموزش: ارسال و دریافت SMS با استفاده از کامپوننت KylixSMS

## Pr0grammer

امروزه با توجه به نیاز کاربران، می توان امکان ارسال و دریافت SMS را در  بسیاری از نرم افزارها اضافه کرد. این عمل با استفاده از روش های مختلفی  قابل انجام است که یکی از متداول ترین آنها، استفاده از کامپوننت های موجود  در عرصۀ برنامه نویسی می باشد. در این مقاله قصد داریم با استفاده از  کامپوننت KylixSMS ، چگونگی ارسال و دریافت SMS را در نرم افزار Delphi  7شرح دهیم.

برای مشاهده ادامه مقاله به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید :
http://www.kharaee.com/index.php?opt...&catid=3&cid=9


امیدوارم به درد دوستان برنامه نویس بخوره... منتظر نظراتتون هستم...
موفق باشید/

----------


## mahian90

سلام دوست عزیز

اگر امکانش هست فایل نمونه ای که توضیح دادید به همراه کامپوننتش بزارید .

یک دنیا ممنون

----------


## bozhmehrani

سلام . تشکر 
من میخوام این کارو با سی شارپ انجام بدم امکانش هست کمکم کنی

----------

